# Which positions should I apply for after finishing my studies to increase my chance of working in East Asia in the future?



## DieterS (2 mo ago)

I'm German, currently studying economics in my Masters but will be finishing my degree in 5 months. I'm currently just writing my thesis which is on the financial services industry. I speak German and English fluently, and Chinese at a lowish intermediate level but am working on improving it. 

The main focus of my studies was on the subjects: finance and capital markets / management / international economy.

I'm applying for starting positions in finance and banking now, but currently mostly trainee positions. I'd be happy to be able to get the opportunity to work (either for a limited time or also long term) in East Asia in the future. Singapore or Hong Kong seem particularly attractive to me due to English being so widespread, however China / Taiwan would also be an interesting choice for me. I also wouldn't be opposed to working in South Korea or Japan for a while but was thinking that this might be much more difficult due to the language issues. Also the other places are more attractive to me due to the Chinese speaking environment (I'm aware Hong Kong is mostly English and Cantonese but there's still a lot of Mandarin speakers as well).

That's why I thought I could ask here, what kind of entry positions could I apply for that would also help me with regards to my future goal of working in an East Asian country. Thank you very much for your help


----------

